

Flat Design Is An Overreaction - kevination
http://blog.collapse.io/2013/06/19/flat-design.html

======
nkuttler
I really wanted to read the article but the light grey text on white
background made it impossible. Now I'm not too interested in this design
article any more.

~~~
axelfreeman
Please check your brightness and contrast settings. I think there is something
very wrong and it'S not good for your eyes. You should balance the brightness
to the light in the room.

